# 1976 Schwinn scrambler.



## Vbushnell (Jan 7, 2017)

Nice scrambler for sale. 
Details in sale/trade forum. 
Thanks
2814706911
Van.


----------



## Myke (Jan 8, 2017)

Nice looking bike!


----------

